# Fish scale wrap



## Goags

Just wrapped a Shikari II P703 blank that I picked up from Bingham Enterprises in their closeout. Rated 8-15lb, 1/4-5/8 oz. Maybe a good red rod, so I tried a "fish scale" butt wrap. If you do one of these, keep your thread packing tool close at hand! I'm thinking it looks more like snakeskin. Jerry


----------



## jake67

i think THATS [email protected]@$$


----------



## Profish00

Very nice, Jerry.. Red rod for sure. The grip looks great


----------



## Sportyguy66

Could you share how you went about doing that?
Pretty Awsome


----------



## Tiny

Awesome! I wish I had you guys, time and patients, err.. pashunts.....pacients....
you know, that word for when you can do something as tedious at rod wrapping!!


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway

Wow that looks good!


----------



## d4rdbuilder

Jerry, very nicely done!


----------



## thundertrout

very kool lookin.jay


----------



## ellisredfish

Excellent work.


----------



## BigMikes809

Nice pattern! I have built a lot of rods, but never had the nerve to do a diamond wrap not to mention a weave. My fingers are more a bit like bananas.
But I think on my next try I will go for that scale pattern. Where did you find it?

BigMike


----------



## Goags

Thanks, folks. A couple have asked how to do it, so I'll put up the instructions that I received from Bret Rahe a few yrs. ago. The hard part is keeping the scales the same size and in a straight line w/ the blank(mines not perfect). I know there are others on here that have done this wrap, and they may have some instructions to add. Good luck! I hope the pics are sized ok to read. Jerry


----------



## Aggieangler

Cool looking wrap! That is awesome!


----------



## ArtificialB8

Here's a couple of alternative color schemes....Bret


----------



## Goags

Hey, Bret
Those are a couple of SWEET looking wraps, really well done! Welcome to 2cool...lots of good folks here. Jerry


----------



## bill

Welcome to 2cool and those look sweet!


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Those look great, I sure wish some of the custom rod maker's would offer that type of wrap.


----------



## ArtificialB8

A custom builder should be able to offer this wrap, if not, I'd keep looking as there are plenty that can...there are probably some builders, those _not_ trying to make a living at it, that would offer this too as well as other patterns.


----------



## mrz_tarpon_tamer

Very nice wrap!


----------



## J L Dunn

No question about it Jerry...you do have the talent!


Gig 'em!

Joe


----------



## Aggieangler

If any of you guys offer that kind of wrap on a popping rod you would sell, please PM me. I think that blue one is a thing of beauty. How much would something like that cost to have done?


----------



## grandpa cracker

Yep, very nice and the blue wrap is fantastico !


----------

